# Cancelled My Cable and Got a Roku



## LoneStar (Sep 22, 2012)

I've talked about cancelling cable for awhile now, but the cable was out for 3 days straight and I finally gave the box back to them. My brother was telling me about Roku, its a small box with a remote that picks up your wirless internet and is set for different channels like Netflix and Hulu.
Picked one up last week and man is it great !
The Roku is about $60, no monthly fee and you can subscribe to several hundred different channels. Netflix is the best for me so far but Hulu runs lots of Tv series and there are tons of specialized channels but a lot of them cost an extra $5 a month. Theres outdoor hunting/fishing channels, classic movies, new movies, westerns, comedy, politics, news, I think just about anything you want its here.
Netflix and Hulu cost me $10 each and I have several free channels and Pandora Radio. Thousands of hours of great stuff to watch when I want and for $70 less than a cable box.
Really kicking myself for not doing this sooner !
If anybody is looking for an easy way to cut the budget, boy this one is a no brainer !


----------



## Mizer (Sep 23, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I've talked about cancelling cable for awhile now, but the cable was out for 3 days straight and I finally gave the box back to them. My brother was telling me about Roku, its a small box with a remote that picks up your wirless internet and is set for different channels like Netflix and Hulu.
> Picked one up last week and man is it great !
> The Roku is about $60, no monthly fee and you can subscribe to several hundred different channels. Netflix is the best for me so far but Hulu runs lots of Tv series and there are tons of specialized channels but a lot of them cost an extra $5 a month. Theres outdoor hunting/fishing channels, classic movies, new movies, westerns, comedy, politics, news, I think just about anything you want its here.
> Netflix and Hulu cost me $10 each and I have several free channels and Pandora Radio. Thousands of hours of great stuff to watch when I want and for $70 less than a cable box.
> ...


We got rid of satellite this spring and have just started using our sons wii as a netflix server. We use my smartphone as our internet connection so sometimes the connection is a little dicey. Mostly we use it to watch movies a couple times a week. My friend has all the gadgets that are out there and he says the Apple TV beats everything hands down. We might give that a try sometime.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 23, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> We watch very little TV so got rid of cable a couple years ago. The Rocu is very cool and much less expensive but we have had many issues with the feed and have had many occasion when it to did not work for days. Never got any satisfaction from Rocu either.
> Great when it works through and cannot imagine ever going back to cable.




Havent had any problems yet. Keeping my fingers crossed 
I have to agree with you NO WAY I'd go back to $90 a month for 300 channels of crap ! Thats kind of why I posted this, for anybody who hadnt looked at the options out there. I hadnt looked around, but man it was an easy decision when I did.
Mizer, I've heard a few people mention Apple Tv, I will look into it.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2012)

We shut our cable off a couple years ago but when the Texas Rangers went to their second world series I turned it back on.  Just to watch them lose . . . a second time. We still have it on but at the lowest level not the $90. We DVR several programs but I could get rid of it. Again. If the Rangers don't make it to the World Series again for a 3rd straight time. 

We also have Netflix. I bought a unit that picks up the wireless signal from our router and channels it into the TV. It's like a Roku I guess because get all the same stuff Ryan mentioned. It's an RCA DSB772WE streaming media unit and works great. Comes with a remote like everything else and cost $39 when we bought it. 

I hope the Rangers lose so I can finally get rid of cable win so I can finally get rid of cable after that. 


:dash2:


----------



## Mizer (Sep 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> We shut our cable off a couple years ago but when the Texas Rangers went to their second world series I turned it back on.  Just to watch them lose . . . a second time. We still have it on but at the lowest level not the $90. We DVR several programs but I could get rid of it. Again. If the Rangers don't make it to the World Series again for a 3rd straight time.
> 
> We also have Netflix. I bought a unit that picks up the wireless signal from our router and channels it into the TV. It's like a Roku I guess because get all the same stuff Ryan mentioned. It's an RCA DSB772WE streaming media unit and works great. Comes with a remote like everything else and cost $39 when we bought it.
> 
> ...


You are right Kevin, the RCA box basically does the same thing as a Roku. I hope that the Rangers score a lot of goals so they can go to the superbowl and win.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2012)

I didn't know you were a Rangers fan Brian. They used to win a lot of Stanley Cups before they started playing soccer.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

I think you made the right choice! Cable is so ridiculously expensive these days, they even try to screw you at college too! The rate here is $200/room/semester. That's insane considering you only get a little more than basic. I hooked up my laptop and get netflix for $10 a month, definitely the way to go.


----------

